# Darko has Lost his Mind!!



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank God he doesn't play in a Magic uniform anymore...


VIDEO... MUST SEE!

This is apparently NSFW if you're in Serbia. Serbia lost to Greece, and the refs had more than a little to do with it. Darko Milicic, NBA enigma and all-around colorful guy, went off for the media's benefit. From what my translators tell me, it included the following stellar line:

"I will find the referees, murder them and then [expletive] their daughters" 

There are currently rumors swirling in the international press that Darko will be heavily fined by FIBA and possibly banned for a year. This has nothing to do with the NBA, obviously, but builds on the myth of the one, the only, Serbian Gangster.

On another board, this someone translated the entire interview. Here it is:

"I'm going to kill the referees wherever I find them. They can go **** themselves. If they have a daughter, I'll find her and I will **** her...I will **** them...whatever she has or doesn't have. I will **** them...the mother, I'll **** them...in the mouth, I'll **** them...front and back."

ESPN.com reported that Darko was fined 10,000 Euros (about $13,000) for the tirade. Source


Darko done lost his mind. :curse:


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

He already lost his mind when he wanted $60 million ,but wow this is another level


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> He already lost his mind when he wanted $60 million ,but wow this is another level


:lol: 

what i don't understand is how this hasn't been a front page story and no one has heard much about this...

Stern doesn't mind these kind of comments? it shouldn't matter they were to the SM press... anytime you say you will **** an NBA official's daughter, you should be in big big trouble.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

And he made those remarks specifically to reporteres with cameras and recording devices.

Can you even begin to imagine what would happen if an NBA player did that here in the states?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

geesus!

maybe that's why we didnt resign him. they knew how cuckoo he was.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> geesus!
> 
> maybe that's why we didnt resign him. they knew how cuckoo he was.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

G-Force said:


> And he made those remarks specifically to reporteres with cameras and recording devices.
> 
> Can you even begin to imagine what would happen if an NBA player did that here in the states?


i read that he was talking about officials in another forum...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

you guys trust this source? espn reported it but cant find it on espn lol


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2007/sep/07/s7griznu2/



> Milicic Admonished
> 
> 
> Sep 7 - Griz general manager Chris Wallace and head coach Marc Iavaroni spoke with Darko Milicic via telephone Thursday, and admonished the 7-footer about his threatening and distasteful interview following a loss to Greece.
> ...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> i read that he was talking about officials in another forum...


What I meant to say was that he made those remarks about the refs to the reporters. He wasn't just off in the locker room muttering to himself . He was very public with his remarks.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> "I'm going to kill the referees wherever I find them. They can go **** themselves. If they have a daughter, I'll find her and I will **** her...I will **** them...whatever she has or doesn't have. I will **** them...the mother, I'll **** them...in the mouth, I'll **** them...front and back."


I laughed my *** off when I read this. Does that make me a bad person? :lol:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

G-Force said:


> What I meant to say was that he made those remarks about the refs to the reporters. He wasn't just off in the locker room muttering to himself . He was very public with his remarks.


exactly... which is why im in awe that more attention hasn't been brought towards this story... 

if this happened in america and in english, espn would have a FIELD day.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Video would be better with subtitles!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we need a darko vs ms south carolina battle methinks


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> we need a darko vs ms south carolina battle methinks


:lol:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I don`t know about you guys, but I always thought of Darko as a reserved, quiet, shy kind of guy. This was way out of the blue.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Darko, you so crazy.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

im pretty sure ive said worse about the refs after just watching one of those games. they are horrible...... so you can understand his flustration. i'm sure he will apologize... say it was in the heat of the moment and move on. look at all the crazy fights and brawls at soccer matches. this is just something out of the ordinary for readers in the united states. im sure it gets much more nasty and competitve overseas... especially when its country vs country.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I'll take the Whoopie Goldberg stance on this one. 


It's ok because it's the culture he's from. We shouldn't be so quick to judge. I mean maybe he knew the referee's daughters were all over 18, or maybe it doesn't matter in his culture. Maybe saying he wanted to **** them all in his culture means he wanted to take them on a picnic. For shame all of you people who think Darko is a bad person. It's only his culture.........Poor Darko. 



Yeah, it sounds just as stupid when I say it about him as it did when she said it about Michael Vick


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like me yelling at the stupid people in my history class


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

p.s. good for Darko. refs suck anyways


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

David_Ortiz said:


> Sounds like me yelling at the stupid people in my history class


Yep, so you'd tell the guy two seats away from you that you wish to engage in forced sexual intercourse with his mother/sister, because he disagreed with you during a particular debate? For some reason, I doubt you'd do that.


----------

